
Drone Journalist Faces 7 Years in Prison for Filming Dakota Pipeline Protests - us0r
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/drone-journalist-faces-7-years-in-prison-for-filming-north-dakota-access-pipeline-protests
======
Xorbitant
Glad he was found not guilty. Charging someone with a felony for attempting to
report on this seems dystopian to me; if the state is so clearly in the hands
of large corporations, something needs to change.

------
angry_octet
There needs to be anti-SLAPP laws enforceable against selective law
enforcement agencies.

------
horsecaptin
Hey does this mean that any automated drone in North Dakota ... say, an Amazon
drone... does that mean that Jeff Bezos can then be accused for reckless
endangerment and sent to seven years in prison?

~~~
jobigoud
Well the drone doesn't belong to Jeff Bezos the individual but to Amazon the
corporation, fines and punishments for breaking the law aren't computed and
applied in the same way.

~~~
theandrewbailey
Which is an injustice, because corporations are people.

------
RichardHeart
Which number amendment is the one enshrining "Freedom of the press"?

~~~
theandrewbailey
Freedom of the press doesn't exist anymore. It's been subsumed by freedom of
speech.

